# 2014 Dave Wiens West Elk Bicycle Classic



## jryter (Jul 11, 2012)

Join Mountain bike great Dave Wiens August 31st for what we think is one of the best new rides around. It is a timed tour/gran fondo and covers 134 miles on remote roads between Gunnison and Crested Butte CO. Highlights include riding the north rim of the Black Canyon of the Gunnison and part of the 2014 USA Pro Challenge route over the dirt Kebler pass into Crested Butte. Check it out you won't be disappointed. Dave Wiens West Elk Bicycle Classic


----------



## Silchas Ruin (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmm, I thought Dave spent 100% of his time on a MTB.


----------



## jryter (Jul 11, 2012)

He road bikes for training as well as his wife Susan D quite a bit and for the occasional ride named after him or other rides here and there like triple bipass or copper triangle. He will put the hammer down on road or mountain. Yes his formal career was racing mountain bikes. Lately he loves playing hockey and Ski Mountaineer racing. So versatile young man. 
Jarral


----------



## Silchas Ruin (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok. When he used to win Leadville, I always heard he trained exclusively on a MTB. I though it was pretty cool. There is no reason why not, but most people use a road bike for a good bit of their training. 

Wife?  _/putting line through Dave Weins name_.


----------



## jryter (Jul 11, 2012)

Wouldn't get very far in Gunnison if you only mt biked. The trails, on a very dry year, wouldn't be dry in march and that is only down low. Crested Butte its after May. 

Check out the ride anyway...


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

jryter said:


> Wouldn't get very far in Gunnison if you only mt biked. The trails, on a very dry year, wouldn't be dry in march and that is only down low. Crested Butte its after May.
> 
> Check out the ride anyway...


Exactly the same thing up here in Breckenridge. Last season I feel like I didn't start hitting the trails until late May/early June, we had a horrible winter but got a ton of snow in early April. Looking forward to seeing Wiens at the Firecracker 50 this year!


----------



## jryter (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty snowy here after that last set of storms! I don't think Dave is doing the firecracker, here is what he is saying he will do.

The Time is Now: Commit to Consistency & Quality in Your Training | Leadville Race Series


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

jryter said:


> Pretty snowy here after that last set of storms! I don't think Dave is doing the firecracker, here is what he is saying he will do.
> 
> The Time is Now: Commit to Consistency & Quality in Your Training | Leadville Race Series


Oh man! I'll found out next month if I'll be in the Leadville 100! If I don't see him here maybe it'll be there (he doesn't know me, I'm just a creeper). I hope he comes back to Breck, I think he got 3rd last year. I don't think there is a better place to spend July 4th than here. The local community and the tourists really embrace the race, plus it kickstarts our parade!


----------

